# Dermabond



## jbolton (May 12, 2008)

I am just needing a second opinion on how to charge this visit. We have done this several different ways and I am interested to see what somebody else thinks. We had a patient come in for a laceration repair. The wound was too jagged to repair with suturing, so the physician used Dermabond. Steri-strips are billed under the appropriate E&M level, but what about the dermabond? Is the dermabond considered a tissue adhesive (eg cyanoacrylate) then indicating we should billed 12001? I appreciate the help!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 12, 2008)

*dermabond response*

yes, dermabond is not a surgical procedure....it's an adhesive-like substance....do not use a surgery code.....just the E/M suffices



jbolton said:


> I am just needing a second opinion on how to charge this visit. We have done this several different ways and I am interested to see what somebody else thinks. We had a patient come in for a laceration repair. The wound was too jagged to repair with suturing, so the physician used Dermabond. Steri-strips are billed under the appropriate E&M level, but what about the dermabond? Is the dermabond considered a tissue adhesive (eg cyanoacrylate) then indicating we should billed 12001? I appreciate the help!


----------



## jbolton (May 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jagadish (May 13, 2008)

Bill G0168 if Medicare. For commercials; bill simple laceration repair, by site, code from CPT. Dermabond is not included in E/M.


----------



## apomon (Mar 12, 2009)

*G0168*

When Using The G0168,
What If It's A Repair Of Multiple Sites With The Glue?
Report The Code 1x ?


----------

